# Stares You Have Gotten...



## annemarievdh (16/1/14)

Please tell about all the stares you guy's have gotten. I just love the reaction people have towards e-cig's 


This morning I went shopping for a T-shirt for my son's sport day tomorrow, decided to drink a MocaChoca at wimpy...

As I was walking into wimpy decided to sit in the smoking area, i'm alone and its the first time i'm in there (normally go to spur, and vape in the non smoking area as they know us). The waiter assisted me with a table and handed me a ashtray ... 

Me : No thank you
Waiter : 
Me : took out my twisp and placed it on the table
Waiter : 

hahaha

It was classical

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (16/1/14)

heh, I usually get stares from other smokers - not sure if they think it's a bong or what

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vape9 (16/1/14)

Why do we still sit in the smoking sections? Isn't getting away from ciggie smoke why we started vaping? Saying that... I still don't vape in public places  because I don't want to cause a scene but we should be starting scenes to educate the public!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

We sit in non-smoking sections  Nobody has complained yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

i prefer not to vape in public because i hate the stares as well.

this came about one day when i was in a mall, and this guy was vaping away and i watched how the other people looked at him and thought flip that, i dont want to be looked at in that way.

i usually just stealth vape in the car before getting out at my destination, then im good to go for a couple hours.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

to be honest I don't even notice if people are staring  They can stare all they want, if someone was to complain that would be a different story but the way I see it is it is not effecting anyone so if someone thinks i look funny then that's their prerogative, don't vape offensively

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (16/1/14)

Was vaping in traffic, with SVD and aerotank (pretty big shiny metal thing lol) yesterday, had one guy roll down his window and ask me what the heck it is and another passer by ask me if it's one of those new ecig things.

Also heard a group of guys making a comment amongst themselves about "ganja" some time ago so I assume they thought I was smoking a sophisticated bong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/1/14)

I usually vape anywhere, but today I had to much on my mind to explain to people what it is and what it does. So I just went to the smoking section. Normally I vape in Mug&Bean and Spur and no one will make a coment


----------



## vaalboy (16/1/14)

When I stopped at security to sign in at clients premises, I had my zmax on the passenger seat visible to the guard. As I hand the entrance forms back to him, he seriously asks "what type of weapon is that?" Needless to say I was in stitches after that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/1/14)

The fun is educating - in OR Tambo they had some idea but when I pulled out my svd I really did get a few raised eyebrows . Then today I did not want to try to explain to a Portuguese speaking policeman at the airport so I just stood outside .. but still got those what the heck looks from other smokers .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (16/1/14)

My favorite stares are when i take a quick stealthy vape as i am walking in a mall, and put my unit back into my pocket. As i blow out, they stare at me, then at my hand, huh, no ciggie, but how ? Then stare back at me, then at my hand, totally confused

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (17/1/14)

You just hug yourself, make a shivering motion and say "Brr, cold in here"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## The Golf (17/1/14)

So i went to a mall close by, because i dont like upsetting ppl i go outside in open air to have a quick vape. ok so there were no smoking signs around but i thought its not smoking so i went ahead. 2 min in and the security guards says to me i cant smoke here, im like dude im not smoking he looks at me and says thats smoke coming out of your mouth. anyhoo i thought im not gonna get into it with him.

my point is what do i tell these, dumb a....ses


----------



## annemarievdh (17/1/14)

The Golf said:


> So i went to a mall close by, because i dont like upsetting ppl i go outside in open air to have a quick vape. ok so there were no smoking signs around but i thought its not smoking so i went ahead. 2 min in and the security guards says to me i cant smoke here, im like dude im not smoking he looks at me and says thats smoke coming out of your mouth. anyhoo i thought im not gonna get into it with him.
> 
> my point is what do i tell these, dumb a....ses



You tel them it is vaper that is coming out of your mouth. Can he see a fire on the end of the device??
Does he know the difference between a "smart kettle" and a cigarette ??? 

Sorry but to idiots like that I do not keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Smokyg (17/1/14)

It gets tiering to explain the same thing over and over again, think i should make a voice note on my phone and then if people ask or complain just play the recording and carry on vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

good idea smokyg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

Derick said:


> You just hug yourself, make a shivering motion and say "Brr, cold in here"


That is the funniest thing I have heard in like a month. Thanks man, I totally cracked up for like 5 minutes. Now, I have to go to a mall and try that until someone checks me out, just so I can say, "Brrrr it's cold in here". Flippen Classic. Thanks for that, waahaahaahaahaa(Still cracking up).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

